# Emirates Islamic Bank Skywards Platinum Card?



## EricaP (Aug 31, 2013)

I thought I saw some posts from a few years ago that the Emirates Islamic Bank Skywards Platinum credit card does not charge a fee if there is a minimum spend and the full balance is paid each month. If that was accurate, is it still the case? What's the difference between the Platinum and Platinum Plus cards? Thanks in advance. 

(Apologies for re-posting this but I think the earlier thread I picked up was too old. I'm hoping someone may still be familiar with how this card works currently.)


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi erica
There is a really good website souqamal dot com that lists all the bank accounts and credit cards available in UAE.
This enables you to compare minimum salary requirements, interest rates, benefits etc.
I found it useful when i was looking for banks and cards
Cheers
Steve


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

There is a monthly fee of 300 dhs which is waived if the card is paid in full every month before the due date. This is different from the annual fee though, which is 350 dhs. Can't help with your other questions but hopefully someone else will have information.


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

Platinum plus has AED 600 as a monthly fee which gets waived if you pay the full outstanding before due date. 

I think the annual fee is AED 1000.. the difference between platinum plus and ordinary platinum is in terms of miles.. the miles quoted on the website are for platinum plus.. 

its best that you give their contact centre a call to know the specifics.


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry my bad.. just checked their website, annual fee is AED 600 for Platinum and AED 700 for Platinum+.

Monthly Charges (waivable upon full outstanding payment before due date) is AED 600 for Platinum and AED 900 for Platinum+.

Difference is purely credit limit.

You can check their website for more detail.


----------

